# Maria Full of Grace DVD - Forced Commentary



## RogerWazup007 (May 23, 2010)

I've tried playing the DVD on two different DVD players, and no matter what the commentary plays over the movie. I can play it on my computer without any problems, but for some reason it doesn't work on either DVD player. I don't have problems with any other DVDs on the players. Does anyone know what might be causing this? It's a single one-sided disc, and I didn't go under features and choose commentary; I go straight to play movie or to select a scene.

Edit: My 360 also plays it without any problem.


----------

